# What colour would the babies be?



## mauser (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi there! 

I bred my first ever litter not so long ago now. It's been a couple of months, and now that everything has settled down again, I am considering breeding again. Basically, I would like a rough idea of what colour/variety the babies of the below mice would be:










On the left is my male satin broken grey, and on the right is my female pink eyed white (hope I've got the terminology correct!).

All I want to know is a rough idea of the colours. As both mice are pink eyed, I guess it's a safe bet that all the babies would also be pink eyed? Would grey or white be the dominant colour (as in, would the markings be grey on white or white on grey?) Also, what are the chances that the babies would be satin? Is it possible to get any more pink eyed whites out of this litter, or will they all have a mix of colour?

Sorry for all the questions! I'm very inexperienced with genetics, so it would be nice if anybody can enlighten me. Thank you all! 

**EDIT** I forgot to mention that Phoebe (the female)'s father was a Siamese point. Not sure if that counts for anything?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

No they may not all be pink eyed as the pink eyes on a pink eyed white is not caused by the pink eye gene, Its caused by the albino c gene. 
As the female is PEW (aka albino) there is no way of guessing on colours as the albino gene covers up all other colours so you girl could be anything under that white. Think of it like talking a coloured moise and covering it in white paint. 
If you know her parents you may have a bit of an idea what genes she has. Her farther must have been himmi rather than Siamese if she is PEW, do u know what the mother was and what colour was the farther s points.

Pied, pink eye and satin is ressive so if your girl is not satin she needs to carry it to produce it, she may or may not have or be carrying pied or pink eyed. Albino is also ressive so the buck will have to carry it or another c gene to get more Fox diluted mice (there is a few c genes that make diffrent colours depending on which c genes they have)


----------



## mauser (Sep 9, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> No they may not all be pink eyed as the pink eyes on a pink eyed white is not caused by the pink eye gene, Its caused by the albino c gene.
> As the female is PEW (aka albino) there is no way of guessing on colours as the albino gene covers up all other colours so you girl could be anything under that white. Think of it like talking a coloured moise and covering it in white paint.
> If you know her parents you may have a bit of an idea what genes she has. Her farther must have been himmi rather than Siamese if she is PEW, do u know what the mother was and what colour was the farther s points.
> 
> Pied, pink eye and satin is ressive so if your girl is not satin she needs to carry it to produce it, she may or may not have or be carrying pied or pink eyed. Albino is also ressive so the buck will have to carry it or another c gene to get more Fox diluted mice (there is a few c genes that make diffrent colours depending on which c genes they have)


Thank you for explaining that in a bit more detail to me. When I adopted Phoebe, the breeder showed me the father of the litter, he was a beige almost stripey colour with a dark brown nose and a dark patch above his tail. I don't know what colouring her mum is, although I can probably find out by contacting the breeder again.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

In addition to what PPVallhunds already said:
I read there is a c-p-Linkage. The allels are on the same chromosome, that means, that you can only have cP or Cp, not cp (crosing over isn't very likely to occur) on one chromosome, or CcPp, CCpp or ccPP in the genome, but never ccpp
So if your female isn't a p-dilute mouse but a true c-albino (c/c) there will be all black eyed babies in the litter.

Colour and Coat type (satin or not) depends on the heritage of the female, as PPVallhunds explained.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yes ture you can get a c diluted pink eyed mouse but its not ment to be common, if the dad was truly a Siamese rather then himi that would be the only explanation as to why she is pew, as a Siamese put to pew would make a litter of himi (like Siamese but is ment to lack the shading). Ive got a pair of ch/ch pp or ch/ce pp mice don't know which as c genes with the p gene looks pew.

So there is a small possibility she is ch/* p/p which makes her look himi, but more likey she is just pew.


----------

